# XeroxWIAScanFTPDaemonLt



## Dek07 (Mar 15, 2006)

can anyone tell me just what is: XeroxWIAScanFTPDaemonLt ......... ?????? Help!!!


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

A Daemon is a service, which I guess is used to run a Xerox WIA Scanner.


----------

